# Got my first frogs!



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Went to the show in Raleigh NC today. Met a couple DB members and one lovely DB member wife. Got my frogs! D Tinc Lorenzo, from Under the Canopy. Very nice people.

Sooo, dashed home. My exit was closed for construction. Short one-hour detour later (yes I got lost), I was home with my bounty.

I put them in their QTs. They are really bouncy! I tried to feed them a few flies and they almost bounced right out of their containers. So, figuring they were litter mates anyway, I moved them into their permanent home so I could feed them without worrying so much about them hopping out. I am old and slow and my cat is young and fast. 

They will be affectionately known as Frog and Other Frog.

They both are very active and fed right away.

Frog was a little shy at first, and then bounded to the pond to hunt the floating springtails. Did not seem to care that I was gawking. He/she was able to get out of the pond with no issue, to my relief (they are so tiny).

Other Frog found a spot under a begonia, next to a springtail hang out place. Also does not seem to care much about me, but, a little more shy than Frog.


Here are some pics:

Frog coming out of pond after hunting springtails








Clearer pic of Frog coming out of pond








Other Frog grabbing springs from the branch by the begonia








I'm so happy


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow nice score, were you on a waiting list?

how big is your tank? lorenzo froglets are on the very small side of the tinc spectrum and need a LOT of food (also one of the harder of tinc froglets to raise). the jumpiness will subside after a day or so in QT, but it is essential that they are in a container small enough to allow them to easily hunt and capture large amounts of food.

james


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice frogs! And nice meeting you too! I hope the little fellas do very well for ya! Thanks for the pothos and springs too! I had a good time at the show. After I got my plants I was ready to get home. Thankfully my wife said "We spent 2 hours driving up here, we're not leaving after 20 minutes!" We walked around for around an hour and saw a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are in a 20H.

There is a large piece of grapewood that has a nice tunnel running through it. It has been in the tank for a couple months and is good and wet and has a healthy community of springs living in it. The frogs are perched there, atm, just picking them off. 

I was not on a waiting list. I did email Under the Canopy a couple weeks ago to see what they were bringing, so I knew the Lorenzos would be there. They could not hold animals though. So as soon as I saw they were still there, after I arrived (I was late!), I said 'I'll take both of those!" (they only had 2. I was lucky)

These folks are very nice. We did discuss Lorenzo care for a bit and they gave me their email so we can stay in touch about the frogs.

Steven, lmao, your poor wife riding all that way pregnant and you wanting to leave. I hope she had a good time. At least the critters were interesting and the frogs were beautiful.

Oh James, thanks for the tip about the Lorenzos needing to feed a lot. I will keep an eye on that. I appreciate the help. I'll set up a feeding station for the ffs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here they are, staking out their prey at Springtail Log


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

what size are they ? dime? quarter? personally i would remove them from the 20. its too much space for little frogs. i wont even put my mint juvies in a tank that size. lorenzos are few and far between, and we need to make sure they continue to thrive in the community. they really IMO should be placed in a container no larger than 5 gallons to ensure they are healthy an eating properly.

there is also a fine line with springtails that you have to keep an eye on, if there are too many they will crawl all over the the animals which can bother them to the point that they stop eating. 

goodluck
james


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are more like dime sized. 

Thanks for the advice. I'll stop by the pet shop and get a small tank. I don't want to put them back in the QTs because it would be too easy for them to hop out. If I got a small tank with a piece of glass, I think I would have more control.

Thanks

eta: I love these little guys and take their well being very seriously. If it appears they are not thriving, I will pack them up and drive them 5 hours back to the breeder so they can take over their care.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they are jumpy only because they are in a new environment. it should subside in a day or two. i personally use these 

Tominaga clearvue - Google Product Search

they are available at petsupermarket and are FF proof, they also hold humidity at just the right place and the lid locks. (about $9)
Pet SuperMarket
919-845-1554
9660 Falls of Neuse Rd 127-130 
Raleigh, NC 27615 

james


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

edited ^ with location near you.

james


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Saw that, thanks! I will check them out asap.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So I dusted some ffs and dropped them in. Can you believe they went to perch on Springtail Log? Perfect!

The frogs are sitting there now, picking off springs and ffs from the grapewood. It's like a shooting gallery.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

More pics, because they are so beautiful. 

























(almost) FTS


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

james

If the frogs are getting food and don't have stuff crawling on them, is it still imperative that they be moved to a smaller container? They have already gone through 2 tosses of ffs, about 20-30 each toss, and the once plentiful springs are now no where to be seen, lol.

If I can verify that they are eating well and not being trampled by bugs, can they stay where they are? I'm a little apprehensive about trying to catch them now to move them again to another container.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

its your call. just keep an eye on them (one of the hard parts about having them in a big tank) and make sure they are eating and doing well.

james


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

If I were you I would leave them as they are and just be sure to feed heavily to ensure they are eating enough. Just make sure they are maintaining or gaining weight, Bill


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you both. 

I will go ahead and get the containers and have them ready. Meanwhile I'll keep an eye on the frogs and will move them over if they don't seem to be adapting well to the tank. I'll post updated pics here, so you can see how they appear and let me know what you think.

They are very bold and not hard to find at all. They sit there on the log and don't even dash away when I put my hand in (had to re-seat a brom).


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

If they are out active and feeding then I would also say let them be. Like James said, it's just hard to keep a close eye on small frogs in a big tank. They can hide real easy almost anywhere, and we ( Over protective frog owners ) sometimes cant find one, or any. This can lead to riping apart our beautiful tanks to make sure our frog is ok. Moving stuff around can squash a frog in hiding. I'm only saying this because I had 3 baby Azureus in a 15g long, and was always looking for one or two hopping they where ok. Everything turn out fine but I can still see where they are coming from. Beautiful frogs, and it sounds like they found a good home 

Thanks AJ


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> Beautiful frogs, and it sounds like they found a good home


Thank you!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Under The Canopy Farms are great. They tend tosell their froglets that to many are too young, so feed them a lot of FF's to get them going


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! Will do.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope yall will humor me as I keep posting pics of my frogs. I just can't get enough of them. 

Discovered the springs on the pod








See how the ffs nicely line up for breakfast?
























Better FTS


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Stunning little guys they are.

Look really happy and healthy and very nice tank.

Hope they settle in well.

Good luck

Richie


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

2 week update 

I think they're getting fat.

Frog 1
























Frog 2
Only pic I could get tonight. She was hunting in back around the hut.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! I'm glad they're doing well. It seems like a lot longer than 2 weeks has gone by. At least my wait will be over tomorrow.


----------



## Howiedoit (Oct 29, 2009)

They look way fatter now. I think you have a very nice feeding set up on that log.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Update pics! This one's my climber 

Last time she was hiding behind the pod.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They are looking much improved!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That is very good to hear! Especially from a Lorenzo expert!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking great, glad you fed them very plump! How about some FTS


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs!! i have a few of those. pretty sweet viv too.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I was unaware that Under the Canopy sold them!! 

All my darts are from them (which aren't very many. . . I aim to change that  ) I notice that Under the Canopy hasn't updated their 'frogs for sale' list. 

Good luck with the new frogs! (and I'll see Under the Canopy in July!)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Under the Canopy doesn't actually sell them, yet. I was just in the right place at the right time. They had 5 from Bill Schwinn. They chose a breeding trio from those and sold the two that I bought. I was very lucky! 

These guys are so bold. They are not bothered by me a bit. When I bang around on their tank, they come out looking for food. I was in there tonight with a turkey baster, putting more springs in their tank. They did not flinch when I popped the baster on the wood and leaves beside them. This morning I cleaned the inside glass with a paper towel. They just sat there chomping on their flies. I think Jane and Tom must have given them a lot of human attention before I got them.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhh, ok.

Awesome!! The only thing better than a beautiful frog is a beautiful bold frog!!

Nice!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's my girl out this morning for her daily adventure (yes, I pretty much take pics of them every day):

First she climbs the glass to get the flies that are trying to escape. Then she goes to check out the orchids for any hiding flies.

The other one never leaves the ground.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Kris, Think you can post FTS for everyone else to see?? Her tank is awesome for the record guys!!!


----------

